
BSNL INDIA blocking SSH (port 22) in it's broadband connections - tachyons
https://broadbandforum.co/threads/bsnl-broadband-seems-to-have-blocked-ssh-port-22-on-their-network.151617/
======
shyam1joshi
As per BSNL Network team, due to recent malware attacks, some of the ports are
blocked by BSNL for security reasons .

As per the instructions from NOC , for port opening the following details are
required from affected customers .

1)Customer Name 2)Company 3)IP details (ILL /BB/FTTH ) 4)Ports to be accessed
and opened 5)Purpose of the access 6)whether access would be within the
country or outside the country .

Kindly share the same .

Thats the reply i got from bsnl today

~~~
abhilash1in
IP details? What about users with non-static IP?

------
shyam1joshi
BSNL lovers , i intend to start a campaign on twitter called
#bsnlprivateorbetter lets make this campaign more important and clean up BSNL
network or have it made private so atleast when we think BSNL we should not
think GOVT entity , please share this post so that we can clean the problems
or force them to clean by going private

